# Rotala sp. 'araguaia'?



## dapellegrini (Jan 18, 2007)

Does anyone have any good information about this plant? I have had it growing in my 60-P (high light, ferts, CO2, RO, Aquasoil, etc) for perhaps 6-8 months and sometimes it seems happy, other times it is not so happy... I am looking for more information on exactly what it wants ideally... Googling around I can't seem to find anything relevant.

I think it is an unclassified plant from the river Araguaia in Brazil - probably not even a Rotala... Sells for $5-6 per tiny stem... It looks like a few people on this board have it... What kind of setup do you keep it in?


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

I dont have any good information but keep it in similar conditions using Eco Complete. 

I first grew it right under the mh bulb, I've since moved it away from direct light and things seemed to go downhill.

I think $6 a stem is funny but it is a slow grower.


----------



## dapellegrini (Jan 18, 2007)

Same here... Mine was getting shaded by a massive Lindernia plant and stunted pretty bad. It seems to like A LOT of light. Also seems to pout if I move it around.



















I wonder if it would prefer harder water?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Is it me or does this sp look similar to Amania Bonsai aka R.Indica?
The leaves seem to be oblanceolate, and the stem very characteristic of R.Indica.

Orlando


----------



## dapellegrini (Jan 18, 2007)

I have both - these are just poor photos on my part, but the plants are very different. Here is perhaps a better picture:

http://www.rva.jp/plants/rotala_araguaia4090-.htm


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I love it. If anybody would like to trade for any, please let me know..

-O


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Here is my picture Not the best but you see the color.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I used to have a big bush of it in my 75. It looks like you've hit on what it needs. Lots of everything and no shade. My water was also soft (KH 1 or 2) and I believe it likes that. Other than that, nothing special.

As far as what it is, that's a real mystery. Identifying plants can be pretty hard, but I haven't come up with squat so far on that one. There are only two described Rotalas from South America that I know of: _Rotala mexicana_ (Goias and the other Araguaia/pusilla fall under this) and _R. ramosior_. I've looked through a vast number of _Rotala_ specimens and in literature and have found nothing matching its description. I'm inclined to think it's from the family _Lythraceae_, but like you, I'm not sure if it's really a _Rotala_. Maybe, maybe not. I'm growing some emersed - where it grows a nice olive brown - but haven't flowered it yet. We'll see I guess.


----------



## dapellegrini (Jan 18, 2007)

Don't know how I missed your post Cavan - I would be very interested in a better ID if you get yours to flower.

Thanks all for the posts.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Jul 26, 2008)

I recently bought some Rotala sp. 'araguaia' from my lFS, which in my opinion is a freaking rare find, I've noticed that they do need a lot of light to help them grow. Mines been in my tank now for about 1 month now, and honestly it is still looking good.

I think this plant is just down right beautiful. Reddish/pinkish tanks have always be a plus for me. This plant, under good lighting condition just looks fantastic. Ill try to get some pictures up when i get around to taking them.

The plant does grow slow however. I think thats why some people on this forums have been selling them for $6 a 3''-4'' stem. I have AS AII and the it seems to just love it. AS gives anyone an instant aquatic green thumb. Everything grows easier in it.

Make sure there are no plants blocking it from light. It's a light Fein. Dosing Iron in the water might help the plant stay healthy. I know red/pink plants tend to need iron dosing every now and then.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

skewlboy has excellent specimens (form and color) of this plant.


----------

